# Stronglifts and time span



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all. I have bee sound the basic stronglifts routine with a mate of mine for a while now but of late, with various changes in circumstance, we can now only train on Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights. Do you think it will still work as well to not have any rest days in between stronglift sessions or are we gonna have to make some changes to our routines now to still see the benefits? Or will we just burn out and lose strength because we're not resting in between days? Thanks



Oh no. I've totally just posted this in the ladies section for training info. Sorry. First time posting using the new app. If I knew how to delete it using the app I would but don't think I can. Could a mod possibly move It please.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe drop the squats out from the Wedensday sesh so your body can recover a bit.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eat plenty and rest more you will be fine doing it over 3 nights .


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Brilliant. Thanks fellas


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends on your age how you recover and your diet, if you need to skip a session because you are tired do it and then pick the intensity back up next session


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

imho its not just about the body recovering but the cns as well... take in plenty of protein and vitamins and minerals... it should be fine for the early stages but when you start hitting some decent weights it might get a bit tight...


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. What constitutes, "decent weights"? i'm on 125 bench, 130 squat and 160 deads which i know is a poor ratio hence the stronglifts. :$


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

That is decent weights even if they are 1rm imo unless you want to get into power lifting/strongman!


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks dude but sadly I weigh 100kg at 27.1% BF  The Diet is On btw lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

doing strong lifts 3 nights in a row would kill my lower back.

have you thought about a 5x5 based pull, push, legs routine?


----------



## J1MM333 (Sep 6, 2011)

no I havent mate. Could you give me an idea where to find one please? Or would it just be on the stronglifts website.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm currently on strong lifts and am a big supporter of it, but I think squatting heavy three days in a row would be overload. Many people believe that squatting 3 times a week with strong lifts is too much anyway... But as long as you leave 48 hours between sessions and eat plenty then it's justified IMO.

I would say do strong lifts 3 days in a row but drop the squat on the Wednesday, besides if you refer to the strong lifts PDF mehdi says that 2 sessions a week will still work but progress will just be a bit slower.


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

Posting this in the ladies section turned out to be a shrewd move, as that's where most of the regulars are looking lol.

I'm doing stronglifts currently, and last week crammed my sessions into 3 consecutive days. As you might have guessed, my back felt a bit sore. It was doable, but by the 3rd day the lifts felt 25kgs heavier, not 2.5.

That said, you might grow accustomed to it over time.


----------

